# Entering the Workforce Soon



## Tb777 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi.
Im a student at a 16 month trade school in PA. Im studying maintenance electricity and will come out with an associates in specialized technology. We have slpit time with lab and theory. By the end we'll have studied 3phase, ac/dc motors, and plcs with allen bradley system. Im starting to look around at jobs now, looking to get into being electromechanical or maintenance tech. Just have a few questions wondering how it will be getting into an entry level position..
Will it be hard to find a job out of state?
Should i do anything else to boost my resume? I should have a 4.0 gpa on high honors.. i know grades dont mean too much. Anyone can pass a test/ lab
Is there a certain position i shluld <should apply for? Thanks!


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Out of state doesn't matter so much as experience helps. Thanks to Trump the job market is getting tighter (fewer candidates than jobs). Out of state isn't a problem except at entry level jobs generally relocation costs won't be covered. There are road jobs and fly-in/fly-Out that pay better and location is less important for obvious reasons.

If there is any kind of internship, construction crew (apprentice electrician), etc., take it. You wouldn't believe how many graduates try to impress everyone on their first day on the job with their skills at texting and social networking, or just a complete lack of any kind of work ethic. That's what infuriates employers when it comes to millennials. That and unrealistic expectations about basically everything. That's why experience, even summer job type, is so valuable.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tb777 (Mar 15, 2018)

Thank you for your feedback so soon. It makes sense that most companies wouldn't pay to relocate a beginner, that is something to consider. As for experience, i have worked as a sub contractor doing carpentry the past two years. It isnt much but taught me use of a lot of different tools. Now i am working with an electrician as a helper after school and on weekends under the table. Hopefully this helps a bit.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Grades do matter. All those people saying "network, network, network!" are often business majors... when it comes to technical jobs, your long term success is based on aptitude--networking skills can only get you so far.

Maintenance positions give the best experience. Pay close attention to the job description and research what the company does, not so you can pass an interview, but so you know it's a position you want to be in... if it is, let that show in the interview. Resume-wise, don't fall into the trap of adding a bunch of fluff (keep it factual, trying to seem appealing actually turns off hiring managers who have to read dozens of resumes and have seen it all). Being a hard worker, who is competent and knows the theory, who really wants the position they're applying for--makes you a prime candidate for apprenticeships and entry-level, so just play it straight, apply to stuff you're interested in, and give it time.


----------

